# Is this a good buck?



## bbpygmy

I'm currently looking for a Nigerian Dwarf herdsire. I am wanting something quality. This buck caught my eye, but I don't know much about dairy goat conformation... Is he a quality buck?







Here is one of his daughters


----------



## ThreeHavens

I think he's a nice boy. What is his dam's udder and production? That's a huge factor in dairy goats.


----------



## KW Farms

He looks very nice. I would want to see udders on dam, sire's dam, and any daughters.


----------



## margaret

He looks very nice but we need to see his dam and sire's dam


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pics of dam, and dam's udder?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Ohhh, I like that buck! Very good looking, plus daughter looks good as well. As for dam's and sire's dam's udder picture and production. Daughters udders & milk production would be good as well.


----------



## bbpygmy

Sale is pending on him right now, if it sale doesn't go through they will let me know. This is his dam


----------



## COgoatLover25

Verrrrrrrryyyy nice! Definitely get him if he doesn't sell! What's his name?


----------



## bbpygmy

I don't remember his name... They took the ad down. Here is another who caught my eye, but I definitely liked the first one better.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not too fond of that one...


----------



## KW Farms

I don't like him that well either. I like his dam, but not his daughter's udders. They are not bad, but not that great.


----------



## glndg

I wouldn't rule the second one out just yet. Who is his sire? What are the daughter's Linear Appraisal scores? Who were the dam's of the daughters pictured and what did their udders look like? Inquiring minds need to know.:shrug::shrug:


----------



## glndg

Just to clarify-- WE don't need the answers to the questions above, but those are things that would helpful for you to know. A lot would depend on the does to which he is going to be bred, and that would go for any buck, no matter how spectacular he is.


----------



## bbpygmy

Sale pending on him too :/


----------



## bbpygmy

Opinions on this buck?

Dill's XM Old Hank *S/*B















DAM SG NCPromisedLand HS Mocha Java 2*D, *M














DAM'S DAM; MCH Hayseed Farm's Mocha Gold *D, E














Sire's Dam; ARMCH/GCH Sugar Creek PT Show Tunes *D/1*M


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like him too


----------



## margaret

He's pretty nice, I like him


----------



## KW Farms

He seems really nice, but price is kind of high, in my opinion. I saw him on FB. What do his daughters look like?


----------



## margaret

Oh, yeah that is pretty high, I wouldn't pay that much for him


----------



## bbpygmy

Here's two of his daughters


----------



## bbpygmy

Here's another buck...he's fairly close to me so travel wouldn't be too bad.












dams udder:






sire's dam:


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice!


----------



## margaret

I like this one.his dam is really nice.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Very nice.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I believe this buck is OH though


----------



## margaret

Oh, that stinks


----------



## KW Farms

Love that last buck!


----------



## lottsagoats1

The 2nd one is set up funny, he looks like he is pulling back or something.

I like the 3rd one. I believe Old Mountian is a Maine herd? They have some nice animals.


----------



## bbpygmy

The last buck is still available, are there any questions I should ask about him before making any decisions?


----------



## COgoatLover25

If you're wanting to show, ask if he's over height, they don't allow over height bucks to be shown. Also, any buck kids you get from him will most likely go over height. Ask general health questions as to when the last time he was tested for CAE/CL was. How is he to handle, any pictures of daughters, and why they're selling him.


----------



## bbpygmy

He is unofficially 24" Is that over height?


----------



## margaret

Yeah, it is.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yep


----------



## bbpygmy

Thanks. Here's another buck


----------



## bbpygmy

Dam:







Sire's Dam:


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm

Very good buck! I own his niece, Pippi! (his full brother's daughter) She is a VERY pretty doe!
You will get great conformation and milk from that buck!!!!!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm

Here are pictures of Pippi:

Face shot









Pippi when I got her (dry, winter coat, a little scraggly due to lack of care by the person I bought her from (not the breeder) )


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm

Here are some recent pics:
(sorry they're fuzzy; phone pics)


























Link to her pedigre w/ ADGA: http://libertyhomesteadfarm.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/LUV-LIL-MTN-PIPPI-LONGSTOCKING.pdf


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm

Where is the buck located? If he's anywhere near where he was bred (NC) and you don't buy him, I'll snatch him up!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'd keep looking if it were me, not saying these aren't nice does but just not my style that I like.


----------



## KW Farms

Very nice. Love the pedigree.


----------



## margaret

I like that one, J-Nels has nice goats.


----------



## bbpygmy

We sent out a deposit for him and are getting him this fall. Now I am on the look out for one or two more does. Here is a few I found, but wanted to get a second opinion. 
1.













2.













3. Lost Valley JG Kachina


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lost Valley doe is my favorite of those


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The lost valley doe is very pretty, so is te EOTL doe, she just looks to not like being set up! Lol! But I LOVE both her dam and sire, would love her myself!


----------



## margaret

I like the last one.
She looks weak in the pasterns, but nice enough.


----------



## groovyoldlady

I don't like the rear legs on the last doe. Rather posty, isn't she? I think I like the looks of the middle doe best.


----------



## margaret

Yeah, she's really posty.
I like everything else about her, just not her legs.


----------



## ThreeHavens

The EOTL doe is from Stacey - I bought my first goat from her. Really love her girls.


----------



## KW Farms

I like the first or second doe. Would pass on the last one, just based on her legs, pasterns, and rump.


----------



## SarJMacc

I think his progeny is nice, but I just don't like the backside of that buck. He just seems narrow and bony to me.


----------



## mariarose

bbpygmy said:


> The last buck is still available, are there any questions I should ask about him before making any decisions?


Since you decided against the Old Mountain buck (I think that was the one you were talking about in the quote above?) Could you tell me where he is and how much they were wanting for him? Over height would not matter to me whatsoever.


----------

